# NEX camera system as a viable replacement for DSLR enthusiast-level photographers ?



## howieh

Hello,

I currently own a Canon 550D with a couple of L lenses (17-40 and 24-70). The problem is I am bothered by the weight and size of the DSLR system (especially the size and weight of the 24-70) and have recently looked into compact ILCs as alternatives. I am not a professional photographer (obviously), but photography is one of my main hobbies and I do travel a lot. 

With my current budget, I can afford a NEX-5n plus the digital viewfinder (or, if necessary, shell out $300 extra and get the NEX-7), and then I plan on getting a Sigma 19mm F/2.8 and Contax Zeiss 50mm F/1.7 (with adapter). I might get the Contax Zeiss 90mm F/2.8 as well if it turns out I really need it.

Some concerns I have:

1. First and foremost, I care about image quality the most. Does the aforementioned NEX build match with the Canon build in terms of image quality? (low light performance, colour, sharpness, etc.)

2. The other thing is, I have never been a serious prime lens user (I have the cheap-but-capable Canon 50mm F/1.8 but rarely use it), so the prospect of switching over from zoom lenses to prime lenses is also a concern. With zoom lenses, I don't have to carry all my lenses with me; right now, with my Canon system, most of the time I use my 24-70 and it does the trick for most situations.

3. If I am getting the NEX system, then I most likely have to sell my Canon system to free up enough cash.

4. Any other suggestions/advice are also much appreciated.

Do you guys think if I should make a switch?

Thanks to you all in advance!


----------



## DiskoJoe

The nex is a dslr and the quality is very good. The lens selection is getting better. With adapters you can use old leica glass too. 

plus check this out!

sonyalpharumors | Blog | New "Shenyang Zhongyi" 35mm f/0.95 for NEX is coming


----------



## jfrabat

DiskoJoe said:


> The nex is a dslr and the quality is very good. The lens selection is getting better. With adapters you can use old leica glass too.
> 
> plus check this out!
> 
> sonyalpharumors | Blog | New "Shenyang Zhongyi" 35mm f/0.95 for NEX is coming



Technically speaking, it is NOT a DSLR, as there is no movable mirror. 

As far as image quality, the NEX 7 uses the same sensonr as the A77, which has pretty good image quality.  As for lenses, there are a couple of brands (Sony, Sigma, and I think Tamron made one as well) making 18-200mm lenses, which is a pretty good match to this little camera.  The only issue I have found with the NEX is that in order to get the small size, the direct buttons had to be sacrificed, so to get to most of the functions you have to go through the menu.  It's fine once you get used to it, but I am used to my A77 and I like being able to access things directly...


----------



## jaomul

The link below shows some of the plus and minus points of each camera. The one thing that would put me off the Sony system in this case is due to the large sensor the lenses are quite big in comparison to the body so in size and weight the saving isn't as much as some other compact systems. Also take the link for what it is, lab not real world testing

Canon 550D vs Sony NEX-7


----------



## j_mejia17

I had a Sony NEX 5 and I loved it! I had a few Leica lenses for it. Image quality was great but I did miss the focus on a lot of my pictures. (no viewfinder). I wouldn't replace the canon but I would get one as a backup for when ur limited in what you can bring. It's so nice and portable.


----------



## KmH

The Sony NEX cameras are MILC cameras (Mirror-less Interchangable Lens Camera) not DLSR's (Digital Single Lens Reflex).

Mirrorless interchangeable-lens camera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - See the short list of *Benefits*, and the list of *Drawbacks*.


----------



## Derrel

Michael Reichmann of The Luminous Landscape web site recently reviewed the Sony NEX-7 after using it daily while he spent his winter living in Mexico for several months. The NEX-7 has a 24 MP, APS-C sized sensor, which puts its image quality potential well,well above over 95% of d-slr cameras that have ever been sold. There are some good lenses for it, and a few extraordinary lenses as well. It shoots fine video. It's a very compact, unobtrusive camera body. In many situations, it could be seen as being highly preferable to a big, bulky, conspicuous d-slr camera. The fact that it does not have a mirror does not automatically make it inferior to a d-slr, as one poster seems to hint around about. The NEX-7 is not without issues--but then NO camera is without some issues. if you want to know just how good the camera is, you will need to ask people who have actually USED IT for more than a five-minute demo at a sales counter; Reichmann's review, based on literally MONTHS of daily use of the NEX-7, paints a mostly favorable picture of its capabilities. And remember--Reichmann is a man who has owned, and still does own, some of the WORLD'S BEST d-slr cameras,a very nice Leica M-digital lens and camera system, as well as some of the worlds absolute BEST medium-format cameras, lenses, and backs. His opinion is not that of a common shooter...


----------



## cosmonaut

It depends on what you want out of a camera. The NEX 7 is an awesome camera but as said. I has drawbacks. No in body stabilization, can not fire a remote flash, uses an annoying IR beam to focus in low light, slower to process images, quirky controls and I have never been big on a dial on the back of a camera as I seem to always be knocking the settings off. If you are a casual shooter yes. If you want a more serious camera, no.


----------



## irpdreyes

I swapped my 600d and 24-70mml for the nex-7 and have no regrets so far. I'm on the amateur level and for my intentions, I feel that I will get a lot more use out of this camera then any other DSLR I have had in the past. It just begs to be picked up. Here is the first sample shot I took using the kit lens with the camera with white balance correction and nothing else. In terms of image quality, it definitely holds its own. http://pcdn.500px.net/7727867/e8494a162fb636bf7769410fdbb51a4a014bc8d6/4.jpg


----------



## jfrabat

cosmonaut said:


> It depends on what you want out of a camera. The NEX 7 is an awesome camera but as said. I has drawbacks. No in body stabilization, can not fire a remote flash, uses an annoying IR beam to focus in low light, slower to process images, quirky controls and I have never been big on a dial on the back of a camera as I seem to always be knocking the settings off. If you are a casual shooter yes. If you want a more serious camera, no.



Well, at least the NEX7 has 2 dials, which makes a little less quirky.  I still prefer the A77 to the NEX7, but that's just because of my personal tastes and preferenaces...  The A77 IS bulky, so if size is an issue, then the NEX7 will be the better choice.


----------



## cosmonaut

jfrabat said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> It depends on what you want out of a camera. The NEX 7 is an awesome camera but as said. I has drawbacks. No in body stabilization, can not fire a remote flash, uses an annoying IR beam to focus in low light, slower to process images, quirky controls and I have never been big on a dial on the back of a camera as I seem to always be knocking the settings off. If you are a casual shooter yes. If you want a more serious camera, no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least the NEX7 has 2 dials, which makes a little less quirky.  I still prefer the A77 to the NEX7, but that's just because of my personal tastes and preferenaces...  The A77 IS bulky, so if size is an issue, then the NEX7 will be the better choice.
Click to expand...


 It's kind of hard to shoot sports with the NEX 7. I prefer the a77 as well. The EA-LA -2 is just amazing. I really think my A mount lenses focus faster on my NEX 7 than the a77 they were made for. Check YouTube.


----------



## fiziwig

I've had my NEX 5N for 3 weeks now and I'm delighted with it. I have the 18mm-55mm zoom, the 55mm-210mm zoom, a set of inexpensive closeup adapters that work quite well considering they cost me less than $15 and a Fisheye adapter from Poloroid that cost me $24.95 and works amazingly well, especially considering the price.

I don't use a viewfinder since I don't do "action", so I tend to treat the camera like an old-fashioned view camera. I usually set up my tripod, compose my shot, and take my time. Even when I do hand held, I work slowly and ponder my options before clicking the shutter. I can fold the view screen upwards and use it at waist level just like I used to use my old twin lens reflex back in the old days.

My choice was between the D5100 and the NEX since they have essentially the same size sensor. After handling both in person at the camera shop I went with the NEX because it fits my small hands better, it's lighter weight, and I can tuck it into a small "fanny pack" and take it with me whenever I go walking anywhere.


----------



## traceyferg

fiziwig said:


> I've had my NEX 5N for 3 weeks now and I'm delighted with it. I have the 18mm-55mm zoom, the 55mm-210mm zoom, a set of inexpensive closeup adapters that work quite well considering they cost me less than $15 and a Fisheye adapter from Poloroid that cost me $24.95 and works amazingly well, especially considering the price.
> 
> I don't use a viewfinder since I don't do "action", so I tend to treat the camera like an old-fashioned view camera. I usually set up my tripod, compose my shot, and take my time. Even when I do hand held, I work slowly and ponder my options before clicking the shutter. I can fold the view screen upwards and use it at waist level just like I used to use my old twin lens reflex back in the old days.
> 
> My choice was between the D5100 and the NEX since they have essentially the same size sensor. After handling both in person at the camera shop I went with the NEX because it fits my small hands better, it's lighter weight, and I can tuck it into a small "fanny pack" and take it with me whenever I go walking anywhere.



Where did you get your adapters and what brand works with the sony nex 5?


----------

